# Do the French REALLY like motorhomes?



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We've just returned from our first sortie to France, to see what we thought of this much-vaunted "aires" thing. With only 3 nights, we camped at Boulogne (Quai Gambetta - free), Dieppe ($7) and Calais ($7) - all were noisy but we managed.

HOWEVER, several "villes" had signs to the effect that camping cars were "regulement" and there were certainly signs on the sea-front at Le Touquet, Cayeux sur Mer and le Treport stating that "stationment" was "interdict". Cayeux actually pointed the direction for camping cars to head in, but after driving about 1 mile along an almost deserted seafront to then be turned in land and then heaven knows where, we decided to take our potential custom elsewhere.

A French "cariste" was parked parallel to the coast in Le Touquet, covering 3 parking bays and the sign said tickets were only required during the summer, school holidays and weekends, so we did the same but didn't leave the van unattended.

We had the impression that the only place we were welcome to park in le Treport was in the aire - adjacent to the sewage works, the factory and the rat-infested duck pond / river. It was a very smart aire but were we expected to pay $6.20 for a couple of hours? We moved on.

We looked at several aires on that stretch of coast between Calais and Dieppe, but none really appealed, even for just a few hours. Le Portlet was a concrete diagonal slope next to a housing estate, Equihen Plage was pleasant but there didn't seem much to do (OK - we could just chill out), St Valery-sur-Somme seemed the nicest.

Perhaps we were unlucky in our choices of towns. Perhaps we were too fussy in our desire to be beside the seaside. Perhaps we should have taken a more relaxed view of the signs - can we "park" as opposed to "camp"?

We appreciate the authorities do not want their prime sites occupied by wild-campers for days on end. Our initial thoughts that "we can park in a good spot close to the centre of Boulogne for free" changed to "the French only want motorhomes in grotty, out-of-the-way places". Please convince us that we are wrong, otherwise our next, longer trip will need to be totally reconsidered.

Many thanks

Gordon & Barbara


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gordon and Barbara

I must admit - we only did this northern coast of France last year around this time, a sort of turn right from Calais and follow the coast. Yes Honfleur is nice as are a few others, but of course, more and more people have been praising the aires system, that more and more are using it....the French are great for - I can park here - you can't stop me - anywhere where we think twice because we read the signs...

We have used loads of the airs in France, mostly inland, and a lot away from the main tourist areas, as we like to get off the beaten track, and rarely if ever meet Brits in them, 

I hope it doesn't put you off, but I do think the coast areas, are obviously where you are going to pay, the French are beginning to realise this, and more people want to go to them, so they are crowded - head inland and find the 'other' France, and if you want a coastal place, perhaps a commercial site is the way...especially if you want to stop for several days, apart from which you can then bbq and get out the chairs etc.

Carol


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Gordon & Barbara,

Do not let your recent experience put you off.

There are some wonderful "Aires" and some not so good. The ones on the coast are charging more now than they used to or where they never hd a fee they do now. However some do include electricity and water in the price. Times are changing and electricity and water are expensive commodities now. It is also that Camping Cars/motorhomes are so popular that villages and towns have had to do something because some people take root for weeks on end and villages/towns can not afford this anymore. Also these same people were not contributing much to the local economy.

However by and large most of us motorhomers stay for 1 to 3 nights and do spend our money locally.

There are still good Aires and FREE ones at that or for a small fee. Inland areas are often free but the touristy ones will often charge.

It is best to get the French Aire de Service book and there is also an English version via vicarious books. www.vicariousbooks.co.uk

With experience you will find some good sites that will become your favourites.

Have a look at the photos on motorhome facts, we have put some "Aires" in the albums.

Baume les Dames is a good one, Gastes is very pleasant and Mortagne sur Gironde we like but equally what we like you may not so explore France and your will find some good ones.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

See also:

http://tinyurl.com/2z8j6k

These are the photos that members of MHF have posted of aires all over France. There really are some lovely ones.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, some of the main touristy places are congested, but see this other post put up at about the same time as yours:-

teensvan's post


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

As I understand it, the aires system for motorhomes was introduced to encourage them into small towns and villages where their custom when buying at local shops might make a difference to the local economy.
As the system grew, French motorhomers put pressure on other places to open aires simply to give them more places to park/dump etc.

While motorhomes continue to be welcome in small towns and villages there is a movement in other places particularly in holiday areas to reduce the number of aires and in particular to stop the use of unauthorised stopovers.
This is often led by locals with a vested interest ie campsite owners, who see potential customers often overnighting almost on their doorstep.

As has been said elsewhere some of the inland aires are wonderful and often situated in beautiful places. Don't give up on aires but do try some away from the coast and other high density holiday areas before you abandon the system.

At the last count we had used over 100 aires but only 3 between Calais and Rouen! Of the 3 one of them was Le Treport which we found satisfactory for the small charge incurred,


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, you know what? Having read this, and yes, having sampled all types of Aires across France, I must say that I think they are ALL a lot better than the Aires we have here in the UK !
It is a wonderful system and long may it continue. Yes, some are basic but we just use them to park the van whilst touring or to overnight-we are not looking for superb facilities or views-if they are present, it is an added bonus. If anything else is required, a campsite must be the way to go. Having said that, I have also stayed on well dodgy campsites.
You pays your money (Or not) and takes your choice !
:wink:


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Back from a week in Champagne region in Sept we used the Vicarious Books English version and Le Guide National des Aires de Services 2007 apart from the first night where we used a parking spot in St Omer by the canal we used aires from the book.1 night on the canal at Mareuel Sur Ay near Eponay, 2 nights Joinville again by the canal with free electric,1 night Geraudot at Lac De Orient and checking out Piney Aire,E.Leclerc Lumbres aire and 2 nights at the Aire Le Portel Bolougne and our only expense as Jaine wanted to use here hair dryer on the last night was a 2 euro plugin at the aire at Auchan in St Martin Bolougne.We did struggle to find a couple of aires one listed as Nuisement, after putting in the postcode it took us to a farmers field off the N44 we tried again with a postcode for Saint Maria du Lac and again even though we were in Saint Marie we couldnt find Aire,We later learned by trial and error not to go specifically by postcode as that takes you to centre of area ,but use it to get you to area then look from there,although the Nuisement details i think are wrong .The book was very easy to follow and we will use it every trip alongside the Le Guide National des Aires de Services 2007.See website for pics of Aires or here 
http://tinyurl.com/yub5qx
Rob and Jaine


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Personally I don't see the attraction of Aires, the ones I have seen have been on the whole concrete, cramped and often not in the best part of town, while I agree they are better than we have. 

A good campsite may be more expensive, but by using Camping Cheques not that much more.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Agree, Aires are a mixed bag - best to arm yourself with all the Aires guides and info, pick up personal recommendations, then just travel and mix and match. You will find some corkers, others that disappoint, but that's the adventure of it all. If you soulsearch and decide that you need complete predictability, there's no shame in deciding that prebooked quality campsites are where its at for you. It's about what suits. happy travels!


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rebbyvid

And wasn't this one wonderful



















The answer to this is of course "horses for courses". Personally we regard camp sites as places to wash the clothes and get wifi but other than that to be bored generally . But that's us!

Ian


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Totally agree Ian and Ruth with your comments and the Aire was delightful
Rob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aires*

Hello there,

Sounds like a poor exeperience. I have to say, we have encountered the odd bad Aire. However, there are many nice ones.

My Favorite spot is Cavaliere on the south coast. Literaly 30 seconds (300 feet) walk to a very soft sandy beach. If you go to the third row up you get a nice sea view from the Motorhome.










Try it again sometime. Many members on here highly recomend the Aires they stay at. Do some research before you go.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

He'res another of Joinville and free electric and a very french town within 5 mins walk


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

takeaflight said:


> Personally I don't see the attraction of Aires, the ones I have seen have been on the whole concrete, cramped and often not in the best part of town, while I agree they are better than we have.
> 
> A good campsite may be more expensive, but by using Camping Cheques not that much more.


I agree. Spent 2 months in France this year and didn't use one single Aire. They all looked grotty and insecure.
ASCI card is better than camping cheques as you don't have to buy them in advance and there are some great campsites particularly the ones run by Brits or the Dutch.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Many thanks for all your replies. I guess we will give it all another go in 2008, probably heading for Brittany.

Yes, we had the aires book (courtesy of Dave at the Global Get Together)

Yes, we did look at the photos before going - it all seemed so sunny.

Ye, we did meet helpful folk and generally enjoyed ourselves - it was just not quite as good as we hoped.

What about the parking issue? Do we need to be on an aire in places like le Torquet? Even if the parking restrictions regarding tickets do not apply to cars because it's out of season? Is this just a feature of northern towns, or will we find similar problems in villages? in Brittany? in other areas?

All advice gratefully considered.

Gordon


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm kinda glad some don't like Aires . . and hope that more & more start using sites only - that way there will be more room for us on Aires when we go to France :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*French*

Hi

Whether or not the French like motorhomes remains to be seen. I am certain however that they like what comes with a motorhome - money.

Take my one night stops at Obernai for instance. This is the money I leave in the Alsace .

Site fee - 12 euro.

Diesel - 40 euro

Restuarant - 50 euro

Bakers shop - 5 euro

Mmmmmm

No wonder the Mayor of Obernai insisted the municipal site had free WiFi.

Russell


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*french*

Don't be put off, we go to france every year now and always take the caravan club book europe 1, this lists pos over 1000 sites.
we try to stay on municipal sites, these can vary from our lowest @ £3
a night inc electric to our highest around £12 inc electric,also we joined french passion, free sites, but mainly no facilitys, We have always been made welcome everywhere, so Don't despair, but as someone said move inland a bit.

regards Don


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Yes, the French DO like motorhomes! Do the British like motorhomes? I reckon not!
The aires network in France is wonderful but nobody is obliged to use them. They can vary tremendously but then so can campsites (stayed at a really grotty one recommended by Alan Rogers!)
You should also realise that the charges are for 24hrs which may seem expensive if you only stop for a couple of hours.
Great places for people watching and meeting Fench motorhomers or Dutch, German, Belgium, Danish, etc.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*french camping cars do they like them*

Yes and no, Aires are a mixed bag but lots of no go areas now in french towns for Camping cars, you can always ask at the town hall or at the tourist office and very often be surprised (nicely)by the facilities on offer.Of course there are towns that just do not want you there at all and provide not even a parking space for motorhomes.The problem is often a conflict of interest,we as motorhomers would like to park in nice areas,along sea fronts etc,occupants of nice seaside properties do not want their view obstructed by a wopping great motorhome,well would you ?Small picturesque towns have to suffer thoughtless motorhomers squeezing their vehicles through narrow streets in search of parking near the center,we are at times our own worst enemy!!!!We find that if you act with a little thought for locals and park in official areas you can't go far wrong,its also a good will gesture to buy your bread and a few bits in the local shop.Lets not spoil what is already on offer and end up with restrictions in place as severe as in uk.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: french camping cars do they like them*



silversurfa said:


> We find that if you act with a little thought for locals and park in official areas you can't go far wrong,its also a good will gesture to buy your bread and a few bits in the local shop.Lets not spoil what is already on offer and end up with restrictions in place as severe as in uk.


A very good thought.... and I must admit it isn't only the Brits who abuse the system..... but a little thought on everyone's part would help keep this fantastic scheme working to all our advantages.

Carol


----------

